
Nuke Map: Interactive Nuclear Bomb Map - johnny313
https://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/
======
daxfohl
I spent a couple days obsessed with this shortly after moving to Seattle (from
small town Midwest) a few months ago.

Wouldn't mind having something similar for impending mega-earthquakes and
tsunamis.

Wait, why did I move here? Oh, I guess I got sold on the rain and the high
cost of living. :)

~~~
earthtolazlo
For what it's worth, the Midwest would be a prime target during a nuclear war
due to its ICBM silos. There aren't many places far away from both population
centers and military targets that could be considered safe. Maybe New Zealand.

~~~
mpweiher
I live in Berlin. Used to be targeted by dozens if not over a hundred nukes.
Bonus: from _both_ sides.

So over quickly, rather than wasting away from fallout, nuclear winter and the
complete and total collapse of civilization.

~~~
croon
Exactly.

Would I like to be nuked? No.

Would I like to live out The Road or Mad Max (depending on your preference of
atmosphere)? Doubly no.

~~~
blubb-fish
The cynical truth, though, is that faced with that decision you'd still choose
the second option.

~~~
mpweiher
Nope, I really wouldn't. I am highly pain-averse. And the point of being
targeted by 50+ nukes is that I wouldn't even have to make that choice :-)

~~~
ianai
Weird, I've found a situation where my insane pain tolerance could help me.
(From migraines)

------
mpg515
I'm really glad this one keeps making the rounds. Of course this is not even
close to the first time this has been posted but I always continue going back
to it after all these years.

------
jv22222
Question: If I understand this correctly, it means all one would have to do is
move 30-60 mins away from the center of a suspected target city to massively
increase one's chances of surviving an attack on said city?

(From 20mt NK strike, for example)

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Yes - unless there are ground bursts generating fall out, and the wind is
blowing in your direction.

The only way to survive fall out is to stay in a shelter with good shielding
for an absolute minimum of two weeks. In an all-out war in which most cities
are attacked, that could easily extend to months, or even a year.

Unless you have a Geiger counter or dosimeter you won't realise you've been
irradiated, and it can take two to four weeks for a fatal dose to kill you.

For the first part of that you may well feel absolutely fine.

~~~
gambiting
Considering that there is almost zero public shelters anywhere in the western
world nowadays, if a nuke goes off nearby I'd say it's a good bet you're dead
even if you survive the blast.

~~~
Markoff
why would you need public shelter? i have relatively big cellar in basement of
my apartment building where I could squeeze my family, so does my mother,
while my father's cellar is like 4x5m, he could stay there with many people

only when I think of my sister who built house without basement or same goes
for cousin, I guess they don't stand much chance

we really need remake of Threads

~~~
gambiting
Well, for starters, I currently live in the UK and I don't know anyone who
lives in a building with a basement. They are just not very common here. And
second of all - even if you do have a basement - do you have any supplies in
there? Air filters? Fresh water? It's cool for a day or two, but if you have
to stay there for two weeks then it's just not good enough.

------
bamboozled
Look like this site has been nuked, oh the irony :(

~~~
CodeWriter23
Ahem. Hacker Nuked.

------
mar77i
The only winning move is not to play. Boom!

------
nnq
It's good for driving the point that usually you want _lots of small nukes_ ,
not _a few big ones_ for _maximum damage._

Oh, and yeah, there's also the _" surface detonation for maximum mayhem"_
lesson to be learned.

Highly educational!

~~~
lin_lin
I thought you wanted to detonate a bit above the surface to spread out the
shock waves, explosion, and not "waste" energy going into the ground?

~~~
MertsA
AFAIK, detonating at altitude is done for fallout reasons. Detonating at the
ground would make the fallout much worse.

~~~
arethuza
Airbursts are generally used to maximise the area damaged at the cost of peak
damage - so for soft targets like cities. Ground bursts would be used for hard
targets (deep bunkers, missile silos) that are relatively small but hard to
kill. I suspect in wartime fall-out wouldn't be a major factor in planning all
out attacks whereas it was a big factor in atmospheric testing.

~~~
jacobush
I also wonder how dangerous fallout was considered to be, in the long run. I
have the impression that up into the late 60s fallout was considered dangerous
in the short term but not after say a year.

~~~
arethuza
There are rules of thumb like the 7:10 rule:

[https://emilms.fema.gov/IS3/FEMA_IS/is03/REM0504050.htm](https://emilms.fema.gov/IS3/FEMA_IS/is03/REM0504050.htm)

Long term effects are tricky because of biological processes concentrating
some elements (I think mainly calcium, iodine).

Of course, if you want to get _really_ nasty you can salt your bombs with
appropriate elements (notably cobalt) that have long lived nasty isotopes:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobalt_bomb](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobalt_bomb)

------
caf
The author is currently working on a sequel/companion to NUKEMAP: MISSILEMAP.

------
basicplus2
Truly horrifying

------
docdeek
It’s a nice page - I used to use it to illustrate the power of the various
weapons in an intro to international politics class I taught. The Tsar Bomba
was always a hit with the more morbid students.

------
Markoff
just checked it on Beijing where I used to live and it seem only tourist city
center would be eliminated with regular weapons, while most of the population
outside would be untouched, I was surprised how weak is supposed to be nuclear
bomb, I remembered always it was like 10-20km deadly and 50km run away zone,
but maybe I am confusing it with nuclear power plant

------
mobilemidget
After recent news, I kind of miss Guam in the preset list.

------
gruglife
Morbid

------
jlebrech
does this site block NK access, I can see Kim Jong Un using this to plan his
next move.

~~~
anc84
does this site block US access, I can see Dolan Trump using this to plan his
next move.

~~~
vonzeppelin
At least Harry Truman can't get to it.

